# It's almost time



## REEL CHAOS (Feb 28, 2011)

Who is ready for ling season?


----------



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

I am, just hope i can catch one this year. small boat no tower! last year had a couple come up to the boat while bottom fishing couldn't get them to bite. My dad had another one hit a gotcha while trying to catch bait got him up to the boat and when i was tryin to gaff him I must have hit bone between the pec fins and he took off screamin popped the line, i guess i'm lucky my old man didn't throw me overboard LOL


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

I am ready but I don't know if my wallet agree's with these gas price's on the rise daily.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Im yak fishing, no gas needed..


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted

Cant wait for my first cobe, plus it will be on a yak also, wont fight the crowd at the pier!!!!


----------



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

Man i thought i was gunna die tryin to get a 12 ft jon boat w/ a 15 hp across the intracoastal it would scare me bein out there w/ all those boats in a kayak. Some jerk in a Donzi almost capsized us. (think he did it on purpose) he propbably came 20 ft from us, i'm sure it's a little different w/ everyone fishing but i would expect to get bullied.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

The dogwoods are just beginning to blossom. Somebody last year said that was a good sign for the first fish to be caught.

It's been a mild winter and a warm start to the spring.

BRING 'EM ON!!!

Jim


----------



## The Barb (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm ready,Boat is ready, " THE BARB", 26ft Hydro-sport with fold down tower with controlls,even rented a slip for two months,now trying to get my crew ready,I like to fish during the week when weather allows,I have a few freinds ready but no full comitments yet,Im sure I wont have a problem in a few weeks,what is the water temp right now? Hope to see Yall out there.


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

The Barb said:


> I'm ready,Boat is ready, " THE BARB", 26ft Hydro-sport with fold down tower with controlls,even rented a slip for two months,now trying to get my crew ready,I like to fish during the week when weather allows,I have a few freinds ready but no full comitments yet,Im sure I wont have a problem in a few weeks,what is the water temp right now? Hope to see Yall out there.


If you need a crew member let me know. I am off on Wed Thurs and much rather prefer to fish during the week.


----------



## The Barb (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey Ryan,I Live off of Mulat Rd,Milton,Give me a contact info,I might be interested in talking to you about going,I am trying to line everything up right now,will def., be going if weather permits. I am considering entering the outcast Tourney? you intersted? let me know. I am not going to try and fish on weekends,depends on the weather. " THE BARB"


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

The Barb said:


> Hey Ryan,I Live off of Mulat Rd,Milton,Give me a contact info,I might be interested in talking to you about going,I am trying to line everything up right now,will def., be going if weather permits. I am considering entering the outcast Tourney? you intersted? let me know. I am not going to try and fish on weekends,depends on the weather. " THE BARB"


 Sent you a pm


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

Gonna try it out on the stand up paddleboard....no gas needed either.


----------



## wetley49 (Sep 25, 2010)

Guessill strap a ladder in the boat until I can afford a tower.


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

I love gas and everything I love to do requires it! Build some refineries AMERICA!!!!!:no:


----------

